# Korg SDD-2000 Into SDD-3000 conversion



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi guy's !!

I bought a Korg SDD-2000 from a member here and sent it to a very good tech place in Montreal who repaired lots of rack units I had including Lexicons , Rolands , Mayer etc.....

To make a long atory short , the SDD-3000 is well known for it's special warm sounding preamp , so I've deided to have them install the SDD-3000 preamp on my 2000 .
The SDD-3000's are very expensive to buy but the 2000's are reasonnable and leaves place for this kind of conversion.

I'm running mine into my amp's effect loop
and it sounds fabulous !!

The only awkard thing though is that I never tried a SDD-3000 !!...Duh !
Just went for the warmer preamp tone everyone talks about . The good side is that the owner of the tech place ( Denis ) own both units so he knows , and after the mod was done , he told me that the sound is wider , warmer and will do the mod on his units. 

Just wanted to share in case some of you have an old 2000 laying around and not used.

Tx


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

The Edge uses his SDD3000s before the amps - The in built preamp boosts the AC30 input to give it the classic U2 sound. Using the preamp in an fx loop is Post-preamp and will merely boost the signal. If you are after the U2 sound or even want to use the SDD3000s preamp to its full potential then just have it before the amp. Of course this is on a pristine clean sound. If you do this with a dirty amp you'll get mega mush.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

sorbz62 said:


> The Edge uses his SDD3000s before the amps - The in built preamp boosts the AC30 input to give it the classic U2 sound. Using the preamp in an fx loop is Post-Impressionism preamp and will merely boost the signal. If you are after the U2 sound or even want to use the SDD3000s preamp to its full potential then just have it before the amp. Of course this is on a pristine clean sound. If you do this with a dirty amp you'll get mega mush.


Thank's for the input !!........will certainly try !


----------

